# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] DMD CHIP

## manos_3

Θα εχετε δει κατι κουκιδες που κανει ο προτζεκτορας.Γι αυτο από οτι εχω δει οφειλεται το DMD chip του.Το οποίο ομως ειναι πανακριβο....Θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερετε που μπορουμε να βρουμε μεταχειρισμενα τετοια και γενικα πιο οικονομικα..αν υπαρχουν..ευχαριστώ!

----------


## age80

Ναι κουκιδες και τετοια στιγματα οφειλονται στο DMD
Πριν κατι μηνες για εναν BENQ projector απο ebay παραγγειλα
Δεν ηταν φθηνο σαν ανταλλακτικο
Προσεξε αν παραγγειλεις απο Κινα γτ πλεον το τελωνιο σε βαραει κανονικα...

----------


## GeorgeZ

Δες ali express.
Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι μεταχειρισμένο θα έχει και αυτό πρόβλημα.

Ποιόν τύπο θες;

----------


## manos_3

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Το έχω ψάξει απο ebay και ειναι 100+ η τιμη....αρα ειναι ασύμφορο....μεταχειρισμενα οπως σωστα λεει ο Γιωργος μπορει να βγουνε σκαρτα.Απλα έλεγα ακομα και καποιος από ελλάδα που επισκευαζει-εμπορευεται προτζεκτορες να πουλαει τετοια τσιπακια...

----------


## GeorgeZ

Έχω και εγώ έναν benq και τον κοιτάω.  Εκατοντάδες (!) χαλασμένα pixel στο DMD και δεν ρισκάρω να δώσω 100+ για άλλο.
Κάποτε θα πάει ανακύκλωση...

----------

